# 4H Archery Poster ideas??



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

We're at a loss this year as to what to do suggest for an idea granddaughter (16) can use for her poster for the county fair. She shoots traditional recurve archery, but the poster just has to be on some archery subject. Any ideas?? Thanks, Jan in Co


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

What about pictures of traditional things people shoot at?

Kid with an apple on his head. Woman holding a balloon, etc.


----------

